# INDIA | Projects & Construction in Smaller Cities



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

- edit


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Patna, East India*​
New Patna World City by Architect Hafeez contractor
Current Status - Proposed


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*KOCHI, South India​*
EROOR l MFAR SHIMMERING HEIGHTS l 37 floors X 2 + 36 villas
*PROJECT WEBSITE*
http://mfar.com/projects/residential/shimmering-heights.html
http://shimmeringheights.in/#home.html
Status - under construction


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Mr. Yousuf Ali announces Rs 500 Cr E-city @ Kochi*



> An IT city has been proposed at Kochi with an MoU being signed with another company for a major IT proposal which includes a similar project.
> During the ongoing Global Investor Meet (GIM), chairman of the Gulf-based Emkayee Group Yusuf Ali announced that his group in association with NRIs and West Asia nationals had proposed a Rs 500-crore fund for launching an all-compact IT complex called e-City. An investment company would be registered and funds would be collected for the project, Mr Yusuf Ali said.
> A similar project, termed as an e-village, is part of the Rs 3,000-crore NeST group investment plans which are part of its vision for the next 15 years. Only a framework of the e-City project had been readied which would be based in Kochi, said Mr Ali. This was proposed taking into consideration the needs of Keralites, especially women going abroad.
> Unlike Technopark, the project would be modelled on the lines of the Dubai Internet City where the group would have training centres and other facilities like backup office. There would also be residential areas and entertainment courts. It would be an ideal centre where buyers and sellers would be put up together. The project had been given a nod by the State government and the plan would be readied soon. It could come up in another three years on a 200-acre plot, said industry minister PK Kunhalikutty.
> ...


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful projects. India is progressing very fast . Thank you Pals_RGB


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

TOI

Thanx to OP *Adam India*. :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*PUNE, Swarovski Gateway Towers 1, Amanora Park Town*
http://www.gatewaytowerspune.com/
Thanx to OP *Adam India*.:cheers:


Swarovski Gateway Towers 1, Amanora Park Town, Hadapsar Kharadi By Pass, Pune by jungle_concrete, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*10-storey building completed in 48 hours*

This building in Mohali, North India was actually built in 48 hours. :nuts: :lol:



















10-storey building completed in 48 hours in Mohali, Chandigarh



> The mission was accomplished. Exactly 48 hours after the construction of a ten-storey building began in Mohali — at 4.37 pm on November 29 — it was complete. The building stood tall, a red and white structure against the blue sky. It was an unbelievable feat achieved by Synergy Thrislington here on Saturday.
> 
> The completed building, which has also made it to the Limca Book of Records in India, attracted scores of Mohali residents to the site at Phase 1, Industrial Area. The venture has been the talk of the town these past two days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Moderators, plz change the thread title to *INDIA | Projects & Construction in Smaller cities and Towns*.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Kanpur | Trans Ganga City | Proposed*

Spread across 1156 acres, the proposal for the Trans Ganga Masterplan by Studio Symbiosis is envisioned as an iconic city on the banks of Ganga, aimed at being a self sufficient sustainable city. Developed as a mixed use project, this will provide the most influential and dominant context for the master plan. 

source: http://www.archdaily.com/306181/trans-ganga-masterplan-proposal-studio-symbiosis/

Client: UPSIDC
Site Area: 1156 acres
Location: Kanpur, India




























Thanx to OP *m_1973*. :cheers:


----------



## chennaisky (Apr 11, 2013)

*Khed City*

Khed City near Pune



IU said:


> This SEZ project has been in the works for many years but got affected because of the global slowdown. However, construction work on the supporting infrastructure has already started. The project also got environmental clearance as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*LUCKNOW | Sushant Golf City | U/C*

Located in the Lucknow, the capital of the Indian state of Uttar Pradesh is this amazing project spread over 5000 acres. It will contain an international world class golf course surrounding the residential and comercial areas. It will also have luxury villas, designer landscaping, state-of-the-art infrastructure, entertainment and healthcare facilities. 

Anyways thanx to OP Hindustani and India101 :cheers:




























*Signature Tower*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Under construction



m_1973 said:


>





m_1973 said:


>


----------



## chennaisky (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice thread.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks. U can add more international standard projects if u know.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

More u/c photos of *Sushant Golf City*, Lucknow



m_1973 said:


>


----------



## chennaisky (Apr 11, 2013)

*Dholera SIR | Approved*

Dholera SIR



GJ10 said:


> *Dholera Special Investment Region*
> _"A New Gujarat, Within Gujarat"_
> 
> *Official Dholera SIR website*
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

ironalbo said:


> Beautiful projects. India is progressing very fast . Thank you Pals_RGB


Nope ! India's progress is still very very very very very very very slow.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing projects!


----------



## rksatheesan (Nov 22, 2013)

great work...!looking for ward to see it finished...


----------



## rksatheesan (Nov 22, 2013)

Hats off to Hafees Contractor..!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

edit.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Pride World City, Pune*

Pride World City (PWC) encompasses 25 million square feet of built-up area.
20 million square feet have been allotted to residential property developments consisting of 20,000 units.

The residential offerings include 1 BHK- 4 BHK ultra-modern apartments in towers ranging from 12- 30 storeys, as well as lavish Marina-facing bungalows.

Pride World City’s first phase will be ready for possession in 2 years’ time. Simultaneously, two phases will be constructed every year, and the project is scheduled for completion within 10 - 12 years.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*DSK Dream City near Pune, Western India*



India101 said:


> *DSK Dream City*, Phursungi, Pune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

chennaisky said:


> *Khed City near Pune*


The pictures are not visible. Re-uploading the renders again..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

chennaisky said:


> Dholera SIR


Dholera SIR animation video (watch it from 06:00)


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Super Corridor, Indore, Central India*

Super Corridor perched on a 8 KMs long exquisitely beautiful surroundings and ultra modern shaped corridor in Indore is just like an unspoiled child of nature . Super corridor is getting best treatment today for best developed corridor of tomorrow. It has been leveled already a best destination for best quality people like those who are serving IT sector or any other premier sector to live in. The super corridor is full of possibilities equipped with all modern amenities, an 8-lane 225 Ft. wide corridor lane road to drive ,close proximity from the city ,lush green surrounding and away from city's noise-full and polluted environment. 

Website: http://www.supercorridor.in/

Walkthrough video:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*The Statue of Unity, world's tallest statue, Western India | Approved*



















The Statue of Unity is a proposed 182 metres (597 ft) Monument of Sardar Patel that will be created directly facing the Narmada Dam, 3.2 km away at the Sadhu Bet, in Gujarat state of India.

The statue will showcase unity and integrity of the country, cultural and social protection, as well as peace and development of the country.

An initial survey has been completed on the Sadhu Bet-proposed site of construction. More surveys and environmental clearance are required as the statue is in the middle of the river so the exact cost and time frame of the implementation of the project is not known at present time. Experts from all over the world are being invited to do various surveys on how to erect the tallest statue of the world.

The monument will built on a Public Private Partnership model, with most of the money to be raised by way of public contribution. A Centre of Excellence and Research on best practices in public administration and agriculture will also be established at the site. The area surrounding the monument will have a viewing gallery and a museum on the life of Patel.

Visitors to this statue will be able to have a panoramic view of the picturesque surroundings from a height of almost 600 ft.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Vrindavan Chandrodaya Mandir*

*Location:* Vrindavan, Uttar Pradesh 
*Height: *210 meters 

A skyscraper temple with a height of 210 meters and footprint of about 5 acres, surrounded by recreated forests of Braj.

Mathura and Vrindavan are important places for Hindus all over the world. Vrindavan is especially a very revered and sacred place for the devotees of Lord Sri Krishna. In fact, the Holy Land of Vrindavan can be considered to be the spiritual capital of India.

The skyscraper temple project, conceived of by the devotees of ISKCON-Bangalore, will consist of a grand temple of Lord Sri Krishna at its centre. The grand temple shall be of monumental proportions and its iconic architecture shall harmoniously combine elements of both Indian temple architecture and modern architecture. This temple is poised to become the tallest, grandest and largest religious structure in India. The temple has a footprint of about 5 acres and rises to a height of about 700 feet (210 metres or 70 floors). The temple is planned to be vibrant with festivals and religious activities throughout the year.

A look-alike of the verdant forests of Vrindavan will be recreated around this magnificent temple. Designed by the world's best landscape designers, spread over a sprawling 26 acres, it will consist of the twelve forests (dvadashakanana) of Braj, with varieties of lush vegetation, green pastures, elegant vistas of fruit bearing trees, flower laden creepers serenaded by bird songs, clear water lakes with lotuses and lilies and water falls that tumble from small artificial hillocks - all recreated from descriptions in the SrimadBhagavatam and other source books of Lord Sri Krishna - to transport the visitors to Krishna's times in Vrindavan.

While the Yamuna creek provides a boating opportunity for the visitors and the Krishna Lila attractions in the forest provide an entertaining experience for all the family members, the Bhagavad Gita Expo will ignite the minds and invigorate the intellect with the stupendous wisdom given by Lord Sri Krishna that forms the bedrock of the culture and the philosophy of life in India. The Krishna Heritage Museum will showcase the rich heritage and artistic celebration of Lord Sri Krishna in diverse cultures of India, practiced and perfected over thousands of years.

From the ground level, a capsule elevator will rise up through the temple core, taking visitors through different planetary systems in the universe as described in the Vedic literatures, through an immersive sound, light and diorama show. The capsule elevator will finally reach the visitors to the

Viewing Gallery at 700 feet for a breathtaking panoramic view of BrajMandal.
It was the desire of SrilaPrabhupada, Founder Acharya of ISKCON, that the glories of Sri Krishna and Sri VrindavanaDham be spread all over the world so that the peoples of the world irrespective of caste, creed, color, nationality or gender, are freed from the sufferings of material existence and find everlasting happiness through Krishna consciousness. 



India101 said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Palava Smart city, 4000 acres, Maharashtra*



India101 said:


> *Palava | Lodha*
> 
> Palava is a 4000 acre city under construction near Dombivali, north-east of Mumbai.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

aesome projects!!


great to see and know about all that!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Wave City, a 4500 acre Smart City near Ghaziabad, North India* | U/C










Project Walkthrough:





Construction updates:

http://city.thewavegroup.com/construction-updates.php


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Shalimar Signature Town, Lucknow

http://www.proptiger.com/lucknow/shalimar-signature-town-gomti-nagar-5217633/3bhk


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Parth Republic, Lucknow*



India101 said:


> These renders show a significantly taller iconic tower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*यमुना एक्सप्रेस वे के किनारे इलेक्ट्रानिक्स हब*

जागरण संवाददाता, ग्रेटर नोएडा : यमुना एक्सप्रेस वे के किनारे सेक्टर 24 में प्राधिकरण इलेक्ट्रानिक्स हब बनाएगा। इस पर सहमति बन गई है। शनिवार को प्रदेश के प्रमुख सचिव आइटी जीवेश नंदन के नेतृत्व में इंडियन सेल्यूलर एसोसिएशन ने क्षेत्र का दौरा किया। प्राधिकरण अधिकारी एसोसिएशन की टीम को टप्पल-अलीगढ़ तक ले गए। *इंफ्रास्ट्रक्चर को देखकर एसोसिएशन इलेक्ट्रानिक हब के लिए सौ एकड़ जमीन लेने को तैयार हो गई। हालांकि, एसोसिएशन ने एक हजार एकड़ जमीन लेने में रूचि दिखाई, लेकिन फिलहाल प्राधिकरण ने सौ एकड़ जमीन देने पर ही अपनी सहमति दी है। तीन सेक्टरों में जमीन चिह्नित कर दी गई है।* जिसे भी एसोसिएशन फाइनल कर देगी, उसी सेक्टर में जमीन आवंटित कर दी जाएगी।

नोएडा, ग्रेटर नोएडा यमुना प्राधिकरण ने भी इलेक्ट्रानिक्स उद्योग के लिए अपने दरवाजे खोले हैं। शनिवार को प्रमुख सचिव आइटी जीवेश नंदन के नेतृत्व में एसोसिएशन के राष्ट्रीय अध्यक्ष पंकज महेंद्रु, उप निदेशक ब्रजेश कुमार व माइक्रोमैक्स मोबाइल कंपनी के वरिष्ठ प्रबंधक राकेश गुप्ता समेत कई अधिकारी यमुना प्राधिकरण पहुंचे। प्राधिकरण अधिकारियों के साथ बैठक करने के बाद एसोसिएशन के लोग यमुना एक्सप्रेस वे के जरिए जेवर, टप्पल व अलीगढ़ तक जमीन देखने गए। एसोसिएशन ने प्रथम चरण में सौ एकड़ में इलेक्ट्रानिक्स मैन्युफैक्चरिंग यूनिट स्थापित करने पर सहमति दे दी। इसमें इलेक्ट्रानिक्स उपकरण बनाने वाली विभिन्न फैक्ट्रियों को उनकी जरूरत के हिसाब से भूखंड आवंटित किए जाएंगे।

सरकार से भी मिलेगी छूट

सरकार की इलक्ट्रानिक्स मैन्युफैक्चरिंग नीति के तहत प्रदेश में इलेक्ट्रानिक्स उद्योगों को बढ़ावा देने पर जमीन खरीद पर 25 फीसद की छूट भी दी जाएगी। जमीन की रजिस्ट्री के दौरान स्टांप शुल्क में भी छूट का प्रावधान है। केंद्र सरकार भी इलक्ट्रानिक्स उद्योग को बढ़ावा देने के लिए 50 लाख तक की सब्सिडी देती है।

जेपी समूह के साथ भी प्राधिकरण ने की बैठक

जेपी समूह की भी आइबीएम के साथ मिलकर यमुना प्राधिकरण क्षेत्र में सेमी कंडक्टर चिप का उत्पादन करने की योजना है। इसके लिए भी शनिवार को जेपी ग्रुप के निदेशक समीर गौड के साथ बैठक की गई। इससे भी बड़ी संख्या में लोगों को रोजगार मिलेगा। इलेक्ट्रानिक्स उद्योग को विदेश से सेमी कंडक्टर चिप आयात करने से मुक्ति मिलेगी।

इलेक्ट्रानिक्स हब के लिए सौ एकड़ जमीन आवंटित करने पर सहमति बन गई है। इलेक्ट्रानिक्स हब में मोबाइल कंपनी छोटी-छोटी इकाई स्थापित कर सकेगी। इनमें मोबाइल बैट्री, चिप, माइक्रो फोन आदि बनाए जाएंगे।

पीसी गुप्ता, सीईओ यमुना प्राधिकरण


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Another smart city approved*

*Surat’s ‘DREAM City’ to be Gujarat’s third smart city*



> Diamond city Surat will house Gujarat’s third smart city after GIFT City, near Gandhinagar and Dholera.
> 
> Taking forward Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s concept of building 100 smart cities in the country, Gujarat Chief Minister Anandiben Patel on Sunday laid the foundation stone for Diamond Research and Mercantile (DREAM) City, to be spread on an area of about 2,000 acres on the outskirts of the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Dream city model


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Stone laid for Surat Dream City and Surat Diamond Bourse*



> *Gujarat Chief Minister today performed ground breaking for proposed Surat DREAM city project which is going to come up over an area of 2,000 acre at Khajod near Surat city in south Gujarat.*
> 
> *She also launched works for proposed Surat Diamond Bourse(SDB) which will be a part of DREAM(Diamond Research and Mercantile) city.* SDB will come up over 1.5 sqft area at a cost of Rs. 1,25,000 crore. It will have global trade offices of diamond. Direct selling of rough will be possible here. At the same time purchase of polished diamond will also be possible here. SDB will generate employment for 1.5 lakh people.
> 
> More...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Orange Castle, Lucknow*

oranje castle Set in a special context, overlooking open greens and the Gomti River, the oranje Castle is a self-contained housing unit. Breaking away from its typical 'tower'cousins, this castle-like typology fortifies a green courtyard at its core. The mass with its green core in the center and landscaped riverside in the front, ensures that eachapartment has a green view.

It has a mix of 3 Bedroom apartments, Duplex Units, Exclusive Apartments and Penthouses. A total 750 parking spots can be accommodated on ground and basement levels for its inhabitants. In addition, all the terraces at different levels feature gardens that provide an interesting dimension to this eco-project.

The facade has an honest checkerboard pattern that exemplifies each apartment's puncture with a balcony. This repetitive element lends an exaggerated detail aesthetic to the whole structure - that plays with the notion of a 'mass' in coordination and contradiction.

Archohm got the opportunity to work alongside - MVRDV - a dutch architecture practice, on this project. The design evolved through multiple workshops and forums. Collaborative in nature, this project is an interesting mix of the Dutch sensibilities and the Indian design vocabulary. The 'uncommercial' aesthetic of this commercial real estate project is what sets it out amongst others projects of its nature.

http://www.archohm.com/oranje_castle.html


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

next page -->>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Temple of the Vedic Planetarium - ( Sri Caitanya Chandrodaya Mandir ), Mayapur, West Bengal*

ISKCON Temple-Planetarium Theater of the Vedic Science and Cosmology

Project: Temple complex + Vedic Planetarium & Science Center/Theatre
Client: ISKCON (Chairman Ambarisa Das)
Contractor: Gammons India Limited
Completion Time Frame: 2016 - 50th Anniversary of ISKCON
Status: Completion of 3rd museum floor and ground level stairways




























The Temple of the Vedic Planetarium, a project that has been ISKCON’s evasive super-goal for over two decades, is finally coming to fruition.


What’s so special about the TOVP? Well, it was back in the 1970s that ISKCON’s founder Srila Prabhupada first expressed his desire to build a Vedic Planetarium at his society’s headquarters in Mayapur, India. “Within the planetarium we will construct a huge, detailed model of the universe as described in the text of the fifth canto of Srimad Bhagavatam,” he said.

Of course, as with everything he did, Srila Prabhupada was acting in fulfillment of the desires of previous spiritual teachers. A grand temple for Mayapur was predicted by none other than Lord Nityananda, the most intimate associate of Sri Chaitanya Mahaprabhu, some five hundred years ago. Speaking to Srila Jiva Goswami, the Lord said:
“When our Lord Chaitanya disappears, by His desire, the Ganges will swell. The Ganges water will almost cover Mayapur for a hundred years, and then the water will again recede. For some time only the place will remain, devoid of houses. Then again, by the Lord’s desire, this place will again be manifest, and the devotees will build temples of the Lord. One exceedingly wonderful temple (adbhuta-mandira) will appear from which Gauranga’s eternal service will be preached everywhere.”

Srila Prabhupada wanted this great temple to have a specific look. In July 1976, during a visit to Washington D.C., he instructed Yadubara Dasa and Visakha Dasi to take photographs of the domed Capitol building there, as a basis for the TOVP. And in the early days of ISKCON in London, he gave further detailed instructions on what different parts of the temple should look like, directing many senior devotees make drawings and models of the building.

The Temple of the Vedic Planetarium will be a stunning spritiual monument, dwarfing the already huge Srila Prabhupada Samadhi Mandir and featuring three giant gold domes. The middle, and largest, dome will house three different altars: one for the Gaudiya Vaishnava line of teachers and disciples, ranging from the Six Goswamis of the 15th century all the way to Srila Prabhupada; one for the Pancha-tattva of Shri Chaitanya Mahaprabhu and his associates; and one for Sri-Sri Radha-Madhava and their eight principal gopi servants.

http://www.tovp.org/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Construction updates*



KavirajG said:


> Seventh level of the main dome going up.
> 
> Two more levels to reach completion
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pals_RGB said:


> *Orange Castle, Lucknow*
> 
> oranje castle Set in a special context, overlooking open greens and the Gomti River, the oranje Castle is a self-contained housing unit. Breaking away from its typical 'tower'cousins, this castle-like typology fortifies a green courtyard at its core. The mass with its green core in the center and landscaped riverside in the front, ensures that eachapartment has a green view.
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi! What defines as "smaller cities" here? 
Perhaps we just start underneath the top 10 largest cities in the country (as #11, Lucknow, was posted here, ~2.8mln)? :dunno: This information should be included in post #1 then, at best with a map.

Then only these are excluded from the thread: Mumbai, Delhi, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai, Ahmedabad, Pune, Surat, Kolkata, Jaipur. Do they *all* have an independent thread here?


----------



## AkilesH (Dec 1, 2014)

We are good in planning but have to seriously work on executing it !


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

erbse said:


> Hi! What defines as "smaller cities" here?
> Perhaps we just start underneath the top 10 largest cities in the country (as #11, Lucknow, was posted here, ~2.8mln)? :dunno: This information should be included in post #1 then, at best with a map.
> 
> Then only these are excluded from the thread: Mumbai, Delhi, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai, Ahmedabad, Pune, Surat, Kolkata, Jaipur. Do they *all* have an independent thread here?


Mumbai, Delhi, Kolkata, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai and Ahmedabad are the top 7 metros in India and have independent threads here. For other cities, independent threads are not needed right now IMO. 

Reg smaller cities, well I haven't set any definitions or guidelines for 'smaller cities'. The main purpose of this thread was to showcase the development projects and constructions in cities and towns other than the top 7 or 8 metros. 

I will post a map soon. :cheers:

PS: India have 60+ cities with a population of one million or more.


----------



## Bareshellestates (Apr 23, 2016)

India is still a developing country. Although there is some good development happening in cities like Gurugram and Mumbai.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

One of the largest planned cities under construction in India right now! :banana:



hasanthdayala said:


> One of the nine cities planned in Amaravati
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/DdR2g3]0175 by Hasanth Dayala, on Flickr[/URL]
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/CWicQN]0190 by Hasanth Dayala, on Flickrhttp://[/URL]


*Aerial View*










*Central Plaza*










*Innovation Center*



















*Residential City*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Shendra Bidkin DMIC. One of the dozen or so new industrial cities/clusters popping up along the delhi mumbai industrial corridor



fuwad said:


> ^^


----------



## metrorailnews1 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Navi Mumbai Metro receives locomotive shunter*



Pals_RGB said:


> - edit


http://http://metrorailnews.info/navi-mumbai-metro-receives-locomotive-shunter/









Navi Mumbai: Navi Mumbai Metro Line-1 which is being implemented under CIDCO, received it’s train shunter. Train shunter which is manufactured by BHEL arrived at Taloja depot on 26 July. Officials were present at during unloading of shunter at Taloja depot. It has been successfully unloaded with all the safety majors taking in place.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*New Chandigarh*


----------

